
Elon Musk Wants to Plant a Chip in Your Skull - mimixco
https://itmunch.com/future-elon-musks-neuralink/
======
mimixco
To "save humanity?" This guy has gone completely off the rails.

~~~
dekhn
the idea is when the singularity occurs, and robots try to take over, musk
plans to upload his brain into a robot body, to fight the singularity bots.

I'm not kidding.

~~~
mimixco
Sadly, I know you're not. A lot of these tech nutjobs believe in trying to
escape their humanity or escape our planet -- after they've ruined both.

------
nwni
Does he? It´s not even the tittle from the article...

~~~
mimixco
Yes. Please read the article itself. The title is from the Digg story where I
got the link.

